# Wine or Whiskey?



## Kelly (Aug 19, 2021)

I’m usually a red wine kinda gal but my neighbor just delivered me a bottle of whiskey and OMG!! It is amazing! It is called Skrewball Whiskey, it is a peanut butter whiskey. I know it sounds kinda weird, but please do yourself a favor the next time you are at the liquor store, pick yourself up a bottle!…. Or 2!! I just popped open the bottle tonight and drank it chilled. OMG! When I tell you it is good…it is GOOD!!  What’s your fav wine/liquor/drink??


----------



## Minimor (Aug 19, 2021)

I like wine, red or white, not too dry, not too sweet. Unfortunately wine does not like me. I have A-fib and 1 glass of wine (okay, yes, a large glass) will throw my heart rate off. So, I only drink whiskey, usually Crown Royal, sometimes Fireball--straight.


----------



## candycar (Aug 20, 2021)

Beer for me. I like flavored beer or apple ale for my end of day treat. I might look for that peanut butter whisky next trip to the liquor store tho.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 20, 2021)

Muscadine wine (red) for me.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2021)

Don't care for sweet wines, and I've tried a couple of flavored whiskeys and always go back to Canadian Mist.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2021)

I don't care for sweet wines. And I've tried flavored whiskeys but always go back to Canadian Mist.


----------



## Kelly (Aug 20, 2021)

Have y’all tried Apothic? It is a red blend wine, not too sweet, not to dry. It is one of my favorite red wines.









Dragon Hill said:


> Muscadine wine (red) for me.



I don’t think I have tried a Muscadine wine before, I will have to pick up a bottle. What is your favorite brand?


----------



## Kelly (Aug 20, 2021)

Omg! @Minimor !! I was just outside chatting with my neighbors about whiskey. They started talking about Fireball. I haven’t ever heard of it before until you mentioned it. It’s only noon here, but they didn’t care, they brought me out a shot and OMG! It is soooooo goood! It taste like a red hot candy!! Pure cinnamon!!! 

Need to find my closest Specs


----------



## diamond c (Aug 20, 2021)

I’m a Ky bourbon kind of guy. Wild Turkey Rare Breed, or Woodford Reserve Double Oakes Are my brands of choice. I keep trying different wines but so far I haven’t found one I like yet.


----------



## Willow Flats (Aug 20, 2021)

I rarely drink but if I do, I prefer a nice glass of Merlot.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 21, 2021)

I don't care for beer, and didn't care for wine until I tried Duplin Bald Head Red. It's a very mild muscadine wine. Duplin winery is in North Carolina, and Bald Head is an island off the coast. I like all their reds, but my husband outgrew Bald Head Red, says it's too mild.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 21, 2021)

Booze! How I miss it !!! I used to be a whisky gal. Straight up. Then I developed an allergy to it. A real allergy with itching swelling lips, the same thing happens with beer. That was a sad day. I have no idea if I would react to other alcohol, but I'm not going to chance it.


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 25, 2021)

Wine, but only about a small glass a week due to a prescription. In the summer I really like the lighter fruitier wines, Sangria Madria is one. In our cold North winters, the drier the better!

It may only be one small glass but every drop is savored...slowly!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 7, 2021)

I found the smallest glass I could fine, CHEERS MARYFLORA!! … the second glass was EXTRA large


----------



## MaryFlora (Sep 7, 2021)

❤ Awwwwww.....thank you, Kelly! I feel almost like I’m there!  

That is so cool you found a bottle! Texas just has everything!


----------



## Kelly (Sep 7, 2021)

Yes!! And everything is bigger in TEXAS


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 10, 2021)

Cayuse said:


> Booze! How I miss it !!! I used to be a whisky gal. Straight up. Then I developed an allergy to it. A real allergy with itching swelling lips, the same thing happens with beer. That was a sad day. I have no idea if I would react to other alcohol, but I'm not going to chance it.


Don't know how old you are, but when I got to menopause I developed a terrible reaction to alcohol. It made me deathly ill. I researched it at the time. I am good with one glass, but I don't take a chance with two.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 21, 2021)

I rarely drink too…. Only on days that end in ”Y”!!   

CHEERS WILLOW!!!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 21, 2021)

Aww  cheers!!!


----------



## valeriea (Sep 23, 2021)

We don't drink wine or beer, but where we live they have an awesome wine trail and some really nice places to eat and drink. We are in Southern Illinois. I thought they were all crazy trying to grow grapes here, but it seems they have done wonderful!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 7, 2021)

valeriea said:


> We don't drink wine or beer…



So then you will definitely NEED to try Skrewball Whiskey … I was at Total Wines the other day to get more Skrewball when I saw Creme De Cacoa and OMG! that is like chocolate syrup in my mouth.


----------



## valeriea (Oct 8, 2021)

okay, I give in, you had me at chocolate syrup in my mouth!!! Thanks for the yummy tip!


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 8, 2021)

During the holidays we enjoy a dash of creme de cacao or de menthe in an evening hot coffee.


----------



## valeriea (Oct 8, 2021)

MaryFlora said:


> During the holidays we enjoy a dash of creme de cacao or de menthe in an evening hot coffee.


that sounds perfect!!! shhhh, my hubs doesn't drink a-n-y-t-h-i-n-g


----------



## Kelly (Oct 8, 2021)

valeriea said:


> that sounds perfect!!! shhhh, my hubs doesn't drink a-n-y-t-h-i-n-g



Is it because he hasn’t found anything that he likes? I can HELP with that……. My hubby didn’t use to drink, then he found me


----------



## Kelly (Oct 8, 2021)

Is crime de menthe sorta like peppermint?? I haven’t had that yet …. But will be looking for that at Total Wines


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 9, 2021)

Valeriea it is a yummy little extra as it really is just a dash or two, and the bottle lasts a long time. You can put up in your cupboard and save for the next holiday season. 

The brand we liked, Kelly, was MerryMint and it was a mint chocolate flavor.


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 9, 2021)

valeriea said:


> that sounds perfect!!! shhhh, my hubs doesn't drink a-n-y-t-h-i-n-g


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 9, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Omg! @Minimor !! I was just outside chatting with my neighbors about whiskey. They started talking about Fireball. I haven’t ever heard of it before until you mentioned it. It’s only noon here, but they didn’t care, they brought me out a shot and OMG! It is soooooo goood! It taste like a red hot candy!! Pure cinnamon!!! ♥♥
> 
> Need to find my closest Specs


I know I'm late on reading this thread, I love Fireball. This time of year I get pumpkin beer and ad a shot of Fireball. Yummy! Also this year I added it my Pumpkin flavored coffee. Yum!


----------



## chandab (Oct 17, 2021)

MaryFlora said:


> During the holidays we enjoy a dash of creme de cacao or de menthe in an evening hot coffee.


Would that work in black tea? I don't drink coffee.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 18, 2021)

I like tea also but never tried adding anything to it! One track mind  I really do think it would work just fine, for some reason I think the mint would be a better choice than chocolate in the tea. Maybe because mint tea is a common blend.

I’d start with a dash and see how you like it then adjust to taste. 

Hmmm...time to go shopping for a small bottle for this season!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 18, 2021)

This winter I plan to add Fireball to my hot tea!! It taste like cinnamon red hot candy….haven’t tried it yet, but I am thinking it will be delicious


----------



## chandab (Oct 19, 2021)

MaryFlora said:


> I like tea also but never tried adding anything to it! One track mind  I really do think it would work just fine, for some reason I think the mint would be a better choice than chocolate in the tea. Maybe because mint tea is a common blend.


I have chocolate hazelnut tea blend, it's pretty good.


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 19, 2021)

That sounds delicious Chanda! Did you blend that yourself?


----------



## chandab (Oct 19, 2021)

The tea is Stash brand, I think. I get it from Swanson's vitamins, flavor choices of anything are limited locally. I'll grab a link. 
Stash Tea Chocolate Hazelnut Decaf Tea 18 Bag(s) - Swanson Health Products (swansonvitamins.com)


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks Chanda! That does look good, will have to see about getting a box!


----------



## Kelly (Oct 19, 2021)

That tea sounds amazing! I think I would add a little Cream de Cacao to it


----------



## chandab (Oct 20, 2021)

I add a little honey for sweetener, as I don't like straight tea without something to sweeten it.


----------



## HersheyMint (Oct 20, 2021)

For those of you who like cinnamon, cloves and orange flavors, have you tried Hot Cinnamon Sunset tea by Harney and Sons? It's the only tea I haven't had to add a sweetener to. Yum


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 21, 2021)

Yes! It’s wonderful and a tin is sitting in our kitchen.


----------



## diamond c (Oct 24, 2021)

For the holidays I like OLE SMOKY MOONSHINE a SHINE NOG. You can only get it during the holidays, especially in my coffee. I also like Ole Smokys mountain Java, and Butter Pacon.


----------



## Kelly (Jan 15, 2022)

Burrrrr!! I am enjoying my hot tea with a little cinnamon whiskey tonight!!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 10, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> I don't care for beer, and didn't care for wine until I tried Duplin Bald Head Red. It's a very mild muscadine wine. Duplin winery is in North Carolina, and Bald Head is an island off the coast. I like all their reds, but my husband outgrew Bald Head Red, says it's too mild.



Hey! Look what I found! It’s the only Duplin I could find at Total Wines and boy is it soooooo good! Cheers @Dragon Hill !


----------



## Dragon Hill (Jun 11, 2022)

Mmm, one of my favorites!


----------

